# Abranet Group Buy feeler



## wolftat (Jan 19, 2010)

Please post your order in http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56837

If you are interested in Abranet sandpaper, I may be willing to do another one. The difference this time will be that the sheets will be the 8"x 2.75" so I don't have to spend 3 days cutting it all again. If you are interested, please post here. Thank you

The grits would be 120, 180, 240, 320, 400, and 600.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in for some, I've still got most of the coarser grits from last time but down to my last couple of 400, and didn't get any 600 last time.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm interested in some 400 and 600.


----------



## gketell (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in for all grits.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 19, 2010)

Im used to buying the expensive stuff from home depot so a bulk discount would be very nice! Ive never looked into this stuff but what order quantities could we buy, would there be a minimum we would have to buy and do you have any tentative prices at all? Sorry for my noobiness and thanks!


----------



## Hogdriver (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## chuybregts (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm quite interested as well.  All Grits.


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in for 400 and 600 grit


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in for all grits!


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will probably join in as well. Even though I just made a big purchase myself just last week. This stuff is great can't have too much.

Thanks Neil
Bruce


----------



## TXPhi67 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in.

Thanks,


----------



## stolicky (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in.  This stuff is great.  I'm not sure why I still buy 'normal' sandpaper when I keep reaching for this stuff!


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 20, 2010)

Neil, 

   I am getting in on this one...  I would like to pick up all grits....  You the man...


----------



## greggas (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in
thanks


----------



## sam (Jan 20, 2010)

Count me in as well. Sam


----------



## jkoehler (Jan 20, 2010)

is this open to north of the border as well?
any idea as to the prices?


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2010)

jkoehler said:


> is this open to north of the border as well?
> any idea as to the prices?


 This would be open worldwide as far as I'm concerned.
 The prices will be coming as soon as I figure it all out.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2010)

Jmhoff10500 said:


> Im used to buying the expensive stuff from home depot so a bulk discount would be very nice! Ive never looked into this stuff but what order quantities could we buy, would there be a minimum we would have to buy and do you have any tentative prices at all? Sorry for my noobiness and thanks!


 All these details will be included as soon as I have them and start the buy. Last time there was no minimum but this time I am going to have a small minimum just to make it worth the work that is involved in this type of buy.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in Neil. Thanks.


----------



## windsormaker (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm interested in 400 and 600


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2010)

The buy will be started in http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56837


----------

